
Aleph – open source Redshift analytics application - dollschasingmen
https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-best-way-to-share-and-save-queries-investigations-results-within-a-data-science-team/answer/Andrew-Xue-3?sri&amp;share=1
======
RA_Fisher
So cool!

------
dollschasingmen
repo: [https://github.com/lumoslabs/aleph](https://github.com/lumoslabs/aleph)

demo: [http://aleph-analytics.io/](http://aleph-analytics.io/)

video: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5N7Xr-
NVcU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5N7Xr-NVcU)

